# Current Or Tek!?!?!



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am looking to spend around $300 for the lighting fixture on my 55 gallon tank. I have seen a couple of reviews on both the Current sundial:
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...tegory~48_inch_Current_USA_SunDial_T5_HO_4x54
W_w__Timers___LED_48in_Units~vendor~.html

and the TEK Unit:
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...y~FILTFIT58U~category~48in_Units~vendor~.html

I am leaning towards the sundial, or a nova extreme due to the built in moonlighting. Your oppinions are appericated.

Curt


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The reflectors in the sundial are NOWHERE NEAR as good, they are not parabolic and are not designed to get maximum light into your tank, it is more like one continuous piece of sheet metal with 45 degree bends behind each bulb.

TEK is WAY better.

That being said, the Sundial has some nice features like the built in timers and moonlights.

It is easy to add some moonlights though, so that part wouldn't be my deciding factor.
If you are looking for the BEST light for the LIGHT factor, then get TEK.
If you are looking for the most features, get the Sundial.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, after reading again and seeing it is for a 55 gallon, it really doesn't matter, they both will be TOO MUCH light if you use all 4 bulbs for the whole photoperiod.
Not saying don't get them, just be careful with how you set up your photoperiod.

And don't get the nova extreme, it doesn't even have 45 bends, it is just one reflector behind all bulbs.

I still like TEK, but Sundial will work on a 55 no prob and if those features are desirable to you, go for it.


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am planing on only having a 3-4 hour burst with all 4 lights on. Otherwise it will just be 2 at a time. I plan to have a 10 -12 hour photo period. With moonlights on almost all night. then have the back 2 t-5's on, then all 4, then just the front 2, then the moonlights again. Thats the thoughts any way. I am also looking to do A do it your self hood with Diy Moon lights, and t-5's.

curt


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

10-12 hours of T5 over a 55 gallon, even just two will be too much light.
Shoot for 7 to 8 hours overall with a 2-3 hour full blast.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

if you choose tek, just try and find one with 2 power cords for better regulating


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You can get the single power cord Tek to save money and look for the threads in the DIY section on how to add the 2nd power cord easily and pretty inexpensively.


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for the info guys! I am going to be talking to travis on thursday about doing a DIY T-5 set up for a hood I have had in my moms basement for the last 7 years. I will keep you posted.

Curt


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I did a DIY T5HO setup on a 100g tank. Two 80w lights (1.6 wpg) easily grew everything I put in it with ease (over 30 different species, none low light). Don't underestimate the power of T5HO's with the proper reflectors.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

IMO this Solar/Catalina fixture is second only to Teks; I have it over my 90gal and only need 2 bulbs (also has all the bells and whistles) 48" 216watt Solar T5HO Ingg has the same fixture over one of his tanks and also really likes it.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have had had many friends that have had BAAAAAAAD experiences with Catalina.
The reflectors are not parabolic or high polished.

I had a friend that had a 6 lamp catalina and he was going to get a 6 lamp TEK.
I told him he only needed the 4 lamp TEK.
He said NO way, I will be losing 2 lamps.
I told him he wouldn't and finally convinced him to just get the 4 lamp TEK and he now has admited he has MUCH more usable light out of the 4 lamp TEK then the 6 lamp Catalina.

JUST FYI But if you want the dimmable moon lights, they are pretty cool, but many people have had to return lights out of the box, some were not ever completed, ballasts not wired, some were damaged and CA wanted people to pay shipping of the unusable light back to them before they would ship them a replacement.

I have seen many threads of complaints, but very few of praise. I am sure there are many happy customers, but I think it is enough for me to not want to deal with them.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Where to get DIY T5 kits with parabolic reflectors? And could someone link me to a DIY page? That would be great!
I was considering a 4 lamp TEK for my 75, but the sounds of this thread makes it seem like a 2 lamp would be enough. Is that the consensus of everyone? Any if I can safe a $100 or more and do a DIY hanging fixture then that is the sweetest deal!

Can someone please tell me why I cannot do numeral searches on threads????? Very frustrating when looking for things like 75 gallon, t5, t8, 100watt, model numbers, etc!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

It is REALLY nice to have the extra two lights for blasts.
You don't need to run them all the time and the light cycle shouldn't be 10-12 hours.
That is the only point I have been trying to make.
I would never trade my 4 lamp TEK for, well, anything else.

www.sunlightsupply.com

They are the MFG, they should be able to link you to resellers of the DIY lights.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> IMO this Solar/Catalina fixture is second only to Teks; I have it over my 90gal and only need 2 bulbs (also has all the bells and whistles) 48" 216watt Solar T5HO Ingg has the same fixture over one of her tanks and also really likes it.


Don't be callin' me a her, my name is Dave. 

Catalina fixtures are nice - probably (haven't seen one in person yet) comparable to the new Current Sundials minus the timers. Just a LOT less money, heh.



> The reflectors are not parabolic or hich polished.


goalcreas, the reflectors are the same material as a TEK, but not bent as many times, correct. Not a true parabolic like a TEK - neither is the Current from what I've read.



> I told him he wouldn't and finally convinced him to just get the 4 lamp TEK and he now has admited he has MUCH more usable light out of the 4 lamp TEK then the 6 lamp Catalina.


Without doing PAR readings, that is a rather bold statement to proclaim. I will also say I think a TEK has the potential to put out more light bulb per bulb - how much more, I have no idea, and wouldn't guess without a PAR meter.

As far as their customer service, I have seen only the opposite of what you mention, though one's mileage may vary. We did a club group buy of their small fixtures (one of several) last year, we did have (I think three?) fixtures burn up, a problem with a batch of ballasts apparently. They were replaced immediately, though after two of them they did ask to see a fixture or two, understandably. I have another friend who had a light damaged during transit. She sent them pics, they sent a replacement. They fixed the problem, again, immediately.

I also own TEK's. I know TEK lights are better. I also know TEK's are about twice the price, and are definite overkill for a 55g, and marginal overkill for a 75g... end of the day, each person makes their own decisions. Catalina's are no TEK's, absolutely agree, but I think they both have their place, and CA fixtures beat the pants off the CurrentUSA products in terms of value.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

> I would never trade my 4 lamp TEK for, well, anything else.


You would definitely trade it for a Aquactinics Solar Flare. It overdrives the bulbs using IceCap ballasts and it has the IceCap SLR reflectors which are the best. You could DIY it yourself with a IceCap retrofit and save a lot of money. Here's the best deal I could find and you get your choice of bulbs: http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/IceCap/SLR_Retrofit_Kits/


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

BTW, my uncle has the CA T5 retrofit on his reef tank and he hates them. The bulbs don't last and the reflectors are the worst I've ever seen. The reflectors are literally as wide as the bulb. The bulb is squeezed in between and all light is blocked. The reflectors are basically scrap metal with two bends. I do want to try their MH retrofits though.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry, that is a nice light, but I don't need that much light for anything.
Plus the price.

BTW, those retrofits, cost more then my TEK.
I don't know where you are getting them from, but they can be had for $250 easy sometimes with bulbs.

Also, I am glad that many are happy with catalina products, But there is another friend who went ahead and got one after I warned him not to, that was months ago. He still doesn't have a light he can use.

I am happy that many like them and they serve the needs for many, I just won't deal with them.
And the ballast problem, sounds on par with what I read many times.
Don't take this as an argument, not going there, just elaborating on what I had said earlier.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

ummyeah said:


> You would definitely trade it for a Aquactinics Solar Flare. It overdrives the bulbs using IceCap ballasts and it has the IceCap SLR reflectors which are the best. You could DIY it yourself with a IceCap retrofit and save a lot of money. Here's the best deal I could find and you get your choice of bulbs: http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/IceCap/SLR_Retrofit_Kits/


Couldn't I just get those reflectors to put in the TEK.
I still wouldn't because I don't NEED that much light, but couldn't I?


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Please find me a TEK with bulbs for $250. That retofit that I linked you to is in a totally different league than the TEK.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

No you could not


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

ingg said:


> Don't be callin' me a her, my name is Dave.


I'm so sorry!  Fixed the post...

FWIW The Solar (Catalina) fixtures use the same ballast as AHSupply- Workhorse.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

You couldn't, TEK reflectors are wider. You'd be able to fit 3 TEK retro reflectors into it, but not 4.

Totally hear you goalcreas - I was surprised to hear about them not standing behind something just because of the interactions I'd seen and had, but it may have been different circumstances, etc. Just wanted to point out another side. One other note on it - I know they've revamped their T5 setups in the recent past to "catch up" so to speak, didn't know which version (the old ones were flat backed reflectors of a lesser aluminum) you had experience with. I don't think they compare well to TEK's even after the revamp in head to head (and ignoring costs); but then, I don't think a TEK belongs over a freshwater 55g, either.

All perception, based on needs. Someone mentioned reefs in retros - it reminds me of a good example. You can find reef sites that think TEK fixtures are junk, and we think they are the bomb. All perception based on your needs.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I hear you.
I never did use a Catalina, just heard all the sob stories from my friends.
After reading enough complaining about the CS or lack of CS, I just decided to steer clear and when I kept hearing more bad stuff, when I see people wanting to get them I just want to bring it to their attention that they might want to re-consider.
Now that I have heard some good, I can back off on that now.

But, I think the 75 gallon tank or the 120p and the Tek, are perfect for one and other, but I think overdriving them for more power would be just CRAZY unless you want to farm plants for a living and grow them super fast so you can sell them I guess.

Not that Aquatiniques light over a 75 gallon REEF, that would be nice.

And I will be doing one of those soon after I am all moved.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Without having checked out any reef forums re: Teks, my guess would be that they would corrode more easily than fixtures developed for use over SW aquariums, especially as most Tek fixtures were developed for terrestrial use and say "not for use in a moist environment"?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Powder coated Aluminum?
Not really gonna corrode any time soon.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I wasn't referring to that part of the fixture but the underside; reflectors, any exposed wiring, etc.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

That was some of it.

I remember one post where a guy ran open topped saltwater, no cover on the TEK fixture, and he was REALLY upset when TEK said they would not replace the reflector for free when he couldn't get the salt creep off of it. I thought he was quite silly to expect it, but there you have it.

Another one found a fixture comparable in every way to TEK's, but they added fans. Then it was suddenly a huge issue to have the fans vs. the passive flow of TEK's, so much more heat dissipation, etc. Probably does matter more for them, as they'll run the 8 bulb type fixtures a lot more than we planted folks would, but I don't see signs of overheating in my bulbs...

Yet more others found some super high end fixtures that have higher PAR than TEK's - remember, those guys base off of MH's output, so T5's aren't the huge upgrade we think of when comparing to PC.



> But, I think the 75 gallon tank or the 120p and the Tek, are perfect for one and other, but I think overdriving them for more power would be just CRAZY unless you want to farm plants for a living and grow them super fast so you can sell them I guess.


Awesome example goalcreas. I think a 75g/90g can use either CA or TEK - those I know running TEK's over a 75g are forced to noonburst to lower intensity - and I run my CA fixture all 4 bulbs all day on my 75g, and ludwigia paulstris, for example, comes in a nice deep red and dense leaves.

(So in a personal rough estimate, that noonbursted TEK is maybe running around the same as all 4 all the time on the CA.... which is why I know the TEK's put out more light.  )

a 90p with a 4 bulb TEK'd be a really high light tank. 90p with a 4 bulb CA would be high light too, but not as extreme. a 90p with 2 Current Extremes'd be medium light, to me.

Now... make those a 55g and a 30 long, instead.... and to me, those TEK fixtures just output too much!


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Ingg (long time no see),

I was curious, I haven't seen it brought up and I've been following this thread. How would the Current Nova extreme pro compare to the 4 light TEK? The Nova Extreme Pro is what I am planning to use on my future 90P. Just a quick search and they are about the same price.

I was always thinking of running 4 of the 6 bulbs, and having the 2 spare for "what if" i had more light moments.

Nova Extreme Pro

T.E.K.

Any thoughts?

Todd


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

NEP would beat it hands down. http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1281829


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

ummyeah said:


> NEP would beat it hands down. http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1281829


Good link, there's a photo of the unit where you can see the tube layout. The unit doesn't have independent reflectors for each tube, so the tubes are wasting some energy illuminating each other. So, the total light sent downward at a high angle into the aquarium per watt consumed will be lower than with a Tek. Therefore, the NEP better be much cheaper to compensate for its long term higher operating costs. 

As electricity costs keep rising, this may become a bigger deal later on.

It depends upon what you want though. I generally try to reduce long-term expense.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

It has individual reflectors. Here is a good picture:







Here is the description:

_* *Individually contoured reflectors* for maximum light intensity
* Cool running, performance-driven electronic ballasts
* Fan-cooled for superior color spectrum, output and lifespan
* Independent controls for dawn/dusk applications

The Nova Extreme Pro combines the best in both design and functionality, making it a great addition to any aquarium. The sleek black-aluminum construction not only maintains a low profile on the aquarium, its design also allows it to dissipate heat away from the aquarium, lamps and components. Individual polished reflectors coupled with highly efficient electronic ballasts maximize the light output and intensity of the SlimPaq T5 HO lamps.

SlimPaq high output T5 lamps offer a quantum leap in lamp performance, with more than 50% higher output compared to an ordinary T5, T8 or T12 fluorescent systems, and longer lifespan. Using our proprietary blend of tri-phosphors, the high levels produce stunning color rendition and penetrating intensity. The Nova Extreme Pro includes a fan-cooled aluminum housing, independent controls for dawn/dusk applications, *individually contoured reflectors* for increased light output, splash lens and docking mounts. 
_

http://www.current-usa.com/nova_extreme_pro


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

ruki said:


> Good link, there's a photo of the unit where you can see the tube layout. The unit doesn't have independent reflectors for each tube, so the tubes are wasting some energy illuminating each other. So, the total light sent downward at a high angle into the aquarium per watt consumed will be lower than with a Tek. Therefore, the NEP better be much cheaper to compensate for its long term higher operating costs.
> 
> As electricity costs keep rising, this may become a bigger deal later on.
> 
> It depends upon what you want though. I generally try to reduce long-term expense.


+1


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Individual 45 deg bent reflectors and not really individual, just 45 deg bends behind each bulb out of one sheet, it is not a parabolic high efficient reflector by any means.
Same with the Catalina (45 deg bends), my friend that bought one over the TEK, admitted to me today that he is returning it and going with TEK


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

The NEP is a better value IMO. It comes with bulbs, acrylic shield, legs, fans, and moonlights. It also has two more bulbs.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Look at this light: http://www.prolighting.com/4lat5flhibay.html It's meant for commercial use but it could work.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

It's nice to see more lighting choices. Still like my Tek though


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> ...
> Same with the Catalina (45 deg bends), my friend that bought one over the TEK, admitted to me today that he is returning it and going with TEK


Well, more like 90deg bends |_|.
But I will cringe my teeth if Tek will come out right after my purchase with a new model as I hear some rumors, e.g. with better reflectors, moonlight, some shades like Aqua Medics lights have - that would be meaningful improvements.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Daud said:


> Well, more like 90deg bends |_|.
> But I will cringe my teeth if Tek will come out right after my purchase with a new model as I hear some rumors, e.g. with better reflectors, moonlight, some shades like Aqua Medics lights have - that would be meaningful improvements.


David, if they come out with another (in a price range that you would actually pay for) then I will buy your TEK from you so you are not out the chance for the new one
Heck I got your AM light from you , why not a TEK LOL

BTW, David is the one that returned the Catalina light

OH, and to get FREE bulbs and to have to not use 1/2 of them is not as good a deal as it sound.

YES it is TRUE that for many people, that light will be a good option, might be a better option for somebody that doesn't know how to handle the light output from the tek and might be a better option for somebody that wants to sit the light on the tank with legs instead of hanging, but all in all, it is not a better light by almost any definition. Maybe a better option for some, but not a better light.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

ummyeah said:


> Look at this light: http://www.prolighting.com/4lat5flhibay.html It's meant for commercial use but it could work.


I would go for this one if I wanted to save a bit of money.
http://www.aquacave.com/sun-blaze-t-5-48-lightbr-fixture-4-x-59w-lampsbr-by-sunlight-supply-698.html

It is made by the makers of TEK and it has the same reflectors, just looks a bit different and has only one power cord for the two switches. You can DIY a 2nd power cord so you can go fully auto on the lighting.

That HIGH bay fixture doesn't even have two switches, It might be able to be DIY'd, but I am not sure if it even has a power cord, those high bays are meant to be hard wired into the electrical above the ceiling or false ceiling.
I would like to know more about the reflectors however, might be a good cheap option for a diy hood if the "Computer Designed reflectors" are really efficient like they claim, worth further investigation IMO.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

I too looked into the sun blaze and apparently it does not have individual reflectors.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Really, I new somebody that got one and he told me they did.
But in the description it eludes to the fact it might only be one.
Scratch that one off the list


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

> BTW, David is the one that returned the Catalina light
> 
> OH, and to get FREE bulbs and to have to not use 1/2 of them is not as good a deal as it sound.
> 
> YES it is TRUE that for many people, that light will be a good option, might be a better option for somebody that doesn't know how to handle the light output from the tek and might be a better option for somebody that wants to sit the light on the tank with legs instead of hanging, but all in all, it is not a better light by almost any definition. Maybe a better option for some, but not a better light.


Better option in some cases, but not a better light, is exactly accurate. I own both, and have to say that is a great way to describe it!

Not many lights can compete with the output and efficiency of a TEK, and neither of these does it terribly well in my view. This is, ignoring initial costs, and ignoring needs, just a head's up comparison of watt per watt outputs.

But... Real world application, you have to consider that they all have their places. Not everyone needs to output of a TEK... nor in some cases can it be used that well. I'd never in my wildest dreams put a TEK over a 30 long or 55g for instance, because frankly it is too much light in my ability (or needs) with plants and algae control... so I'd go Catalina or Current... but the TEK's are still better light fixtures. I personally think TEK's are marginal overkill over a 75g - I know really experienced folks who noonburst with 4x54 TEK's, all bulbs on is too much over their 75g's. They just don't work in some applications for me or my needs, exactly because they are so potent in output.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

My modded Current USA fixtures will blow away Teks. Lets not get carried away the Tek fixtures are better for one reason...reflectors. There are better reflectors out there to improve the Current USA. The reflector upgraded Current annihilates the Tek because reflectors are the only thing going for it.

Current is a lighter fixture
Current has quality removable splash gaurd
Current has active cooling with great design
Current mounts onto the tank out of the box

Add SLR to Current and eat your heart out Tek.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Please show pictures and explain your SLR modded lights. Those certainly would beat the TEK.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

ingg said:


> Better option in some cases, but not a better light, is exactly accurate. I own both, and have to say that is a great way to describe it!
> 
> Not many lights can compete with the output and efficiency of a TEK, and neither of these does it terribly well in my view. This is, ignoring initial costs, and ignoring needs, just a head's up comparison of watt per watt outputs.
> 
> But... Real world application, you have to consider that they all have their places. Not everyone needs to output of a TEK... nor in some cases can it be used that well. I'd never in my wildest dreams put a TEK over a 30 long or 55g for instance, because frankly it is too much light in my ability (or needs) with plants and algae control... so I'd go Catalina or Current... but the TEK's are still better light fixtures. I personally think TEK's are marginal overkill over a 75g - I know really experienced folks who noonburst with 4x54 TEK's, all bulbs on is too much over their 75g's. They just don't work in some applications for me or my needs, exactly because they are so potent in output.


People grow SPS corals with the NEP. That says enough right there .


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

ummyeah said:


> Please show pictures and explain your SLR modded lights. Those certainly would beat the TEK.


Trust me...I will 

The sacraficial lamb of a fixture is on its way and I will order the other parts this weekend.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

ummyeah said:


> People grow SPS corals with the NEP. That says enough right there .


REALLY! I've never seen freshwater SPS Corals! Where do you buy them I'd love some for my planted tank! :teasing

Brilliant - is this a mod specific to the CEP, or can be done to a fixture in general?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

ingg said:


> Brilliant - is this a mod specific to the CEP, or can be done to a fixture in general?


Well, I dont know about any other fixtures. You sure can make one from scratch like Travis. I dont know what adding active cooling and splash gaurd to Tek would do with all the slots. With increasing investment and comparison to Current USA modded cost its starts to get ugly because of the Tek's initial price. The Current USA Orbit models, certain NE models and NEP are large enough to mod for sure, if you want to spend the coin to rip it apart and do it right. I will have a write up soon. 

I choose the Current USA fixture because they are very good looking, light weight. Most of them treat me well without modifications but I am on a wattage reduction kick. The entire fixture is like a wind tunnel. Grim on RC wrote if you take the splash gaurd off the 1123 model the light output actually goes down, so I am basing my opinion of great active cooling design on that. 

Out of the box the Tek is proven to work very well in any application. I like tricks and I really like the Current housing so this is what I do.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

pm'ing you to stop hijacking the thread, Brilliant.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

ingg said:


> pm'ing you to stop hijacking the thread, Brilliant.


Haha I must be thread pirate then...

I think discussing the long term possibilities is right on track  I will share more information with you as soon as I get it.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

If you are going to take the Current apart and mod it why wouldn't you just mod an Odyssea. They're really cheap and many people already mod the MH versions.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

ummyeah said:


> If you are going to take the Current apart and mod it why wouldn't you just mod an Odyssea. They're really cheap and many people already mod the MH versions.


Hmmm...for modification I would not buy a G35 but I would buy a 350z. I would not buy a Civic so I would not buy an Odyssea. You see what I mean?

I have not seen any fixture as good as the Current USA. If an Odyssea was replica of Orbit I would buy it to take apart.

***
My goodies came in today and I made a new thread for the project. I hope to see you all there.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-projects/51496-dir-orbit-slr.html#post385192


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!! I started this thread and didnt see it getting out of hand like this...

Any way, I am building a DIY hood. I Got 3 47" Icecap Parabolic reflectors, 3 Pairs of Icecap Waterproof t-5 Endcaps, 2 ballests, and 2-geissman 6000 midday bulbs and 1- current 10000k bulb. Thanks to travis over at aquamartonline.com. I will be over driving the 10000k bulb at 80 watts and running it for only 3 hours a day. the 2 geissman bulbs will be run for 10 hours a day. Once I see how much room is left I will install moonlights. Will keep you all posted.

curt


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

Curt, any progress ?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

curt_914 said:


> WOW!!! I started this thread and didnt see it getting out of hand like this...
> 
> Any way, I am building a DIY hood. I Got 3 47" Icecap Parabolic reflectors, 3 Pairs of Icecap Waterproof t-5 Endcaps, 2 ballests, and 2-geissman 6000 midday bulbs and 1- current 10000k bulb. Thanks to travis over at aquamartonline.com. I will be over driving the 10000k bulb at 80 watts and running it for only 3 hours a day. the 2 geissman bulbs will be run for 10 hours a day. Once I see how much room is left I will install moonlights. Will keep you all posted.
> 
> curt


Sounds like a great plan to me too- I'm also interested in how it all came out!


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

As of yesterday I got the lights up and running!! Dear lord is this a lot of light!! But it looks great. I will post some pics up in about a week. 

Curt


----------

